# “You Can’t Actually Blow Up the White House”: An Oral History of ‘Independence Day’



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

From Hollywood Reporter:

*"You Can't Actually Blow Up the White House": An Oral History of 'Independence Day'*


> As the beloved film turns 25, director Roland Emmerich, writer Dean Devlin and stars Jeff Goldblum, Bill Pullman, Vivica A. Fox, Randy Quaid and more look back at the battle to cast Will Smith, concerns over that famous Super Bowl ad, and a last-minute reshoot to save the ending.


FULL ARTICLE HERE


----------

